Ask HN: What is your greatest life accomplishment? - Kevin_S
======
Powerofmene
Hands down it is raising great kids who have become productive, caring and
compassionate adults. They care about the world and the people in the world.
As far as accomplishments go they are truly the best, the most difficult and
the most rewarding.

